# Deposits for Spey Valley GC on Friday 23rd April 2010



## John_Findlay (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi all,

I've booked the tee times for Spey Valley, as per my earlier post, and would be grateful if I could collect deposits of Â£15 from everyone listed below please. That way I can keep a handle on who has paid. I'll send them off in batches as I get them.

You'll see we have 9 fourballs and 1 extra at the moment. Room for another 3 players. That would make an ideal 10 fourballs.

Please make out your cheque to "Spey Valley Golf, MAHR" and send to me at;

John Findlay
Flat 4,
3 Kirk Street,
Edinburgh,
EH6 5EX

Cheers

John


1. GM staff 1   (MikeH) 
2. Iain J Gray   (IainG) 
3. Steve Clifford   (Viscount17) 
4. Rob Smith   (Smiffy) 
5. Dave Harris   (Vig) 
6. Chris Chapple   (Grumpyjock) 
7. Stuart Mackenzie  (Birdieman) 
8. Stuart Douglas   (StuartD) 
9. Hywell Lloyd  (HTL) 
10. Harvey Thomson  (Tommo21) 
11. Brendan Nelson  (Brendy) 
12. Simon Nelson           (ChiefChief) 
13. John Boag   (Toad) 
14. Mike Melville  (Mike Melville) 
15. Anthony North  (forefortheday) 
16. John Findlay  (John_Findlay) 
17. Pete Sinclair  (Bonto) 
18. Alan Minnican   (with J_F) 
19. Scott Martin   (with J_F) 
20. Gerry Love  (with J_F) 
21. Donald Waters  (with J_F) 
22. Alan Sutherland  (with J_F) 
23. Alan Taylor  (with J_F) 
24. Clark Russell  (with J_F) 
25. Gavin Howieson  (with J_F) 
26. Colin Devine  (with J_F) 
27. Nigel Hurst  (with J_F) 
28. Dave Canavan  (with J_F) 
29. Tommy McLean   (with J_F) 
30. Alasdair Irving  (with J_F) 
31. Ali Asher   (with J_F) 
32. Stephen Murray   (with J_F) 
33. Phil Medley   (Whereditgo) 
34. Sam Smith   (SammmeBee) 
35. Calum Mitchell (with Toad) 
36. Joe Simpson (cbtopof) 
37. (Patricks148)


----------



## brendy (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*

In the post tonight big man (x 2)


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*

Mine in the post today as well  

You sure about the date though? Think the Friday is the 23rd...hope you got us booked in on the right day lol


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*

You spotted my deliberate mistake, Phil. I've edited appropriately. The date is of course Friday 23rd April 2010. 

Tee times from 12.30pm at ten minute intervals.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*

John
 any problems if I send you a cheque for the full amount mate?
I'd like to get as many financial "things" out of the way before the event so I know how much beer money I have got to bring
Same with the green fee for Nairn


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*

If you want to, Rob. Spey Valley is Â£55 in total, Nairn is Â£40. I'll buy you a beer in lieu of interest accrued over 6 months. Fair enough?


----------



## vig (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*




			If you want to, Rob. Spey Valley is Â£55 in total, Nairn is Â£40. I'll buy you a beer in lieu of interest accrued over 6 months. Fair enough?
		
Click to expand...

Marvellous, that'll be Smiffy sorted for the weekend!!

Golf paid for and a whole pint, I hope Rob takes something with a lid on so he can spread it over 3 nights     


Mine will be in the post in the morning.  don't know when it will get there though.  Aren't they striking Thurs & Fri?


----------



## Iaing (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*

Will post cheque first class tomorrow morning John.


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*

Cheers guys.

Birdieman won't be playing Spey Valley after all so we're back down to 36 for now.

J_F


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*

on its way, John


----------



## Tommo21 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*

Just noticed this, will get it sorted John.


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*

Just wanted to say thanks to the following, whose deposit cheques of Â£15 I've received so far. I'll forward these on to Spey Valley this week. 

Can everyone else on the initial list above please forward your cheque to me as soon as you can if you've not already done so. I dare say the postal strikes are having some effect.

Thanks

Received so far (27th Oct)

Patrick Sylvester 
Phil Medley
Dave Harris
Joe Simpson
Iain Gray
Steve Clifford
Pete Sinclair
Gavin Howieson
Alan Sutherland
Nigel Hurst


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*

Cheque for Â£95.00 being put in the post in the morning John.
Thanks for all your hard work
Rob


----------



## brendy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*

John, I posted a cheque for Â£30 to cover both chiefchief and my own deposits, would you let me know when it gets there, if you haven't already received it


----------



## John_Findlay (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*

I've now received more deposits, for which thanks. I'll be sending these new ones to Spey Valley this weekend. So, the following have paid as at 6th November;-

Patrick Sylvester 
Phil Medley
Dave Harris
Joe Simpson
Iain Gray
Steve Clifford
Pete Sinclair
Gavin Howieson
Alan Sutherland
Nigel Hurst 

Brendan Nelson
Simon Nelson
Rob Smith
Harvey Thomson
Clark Russell
Dave Canavan
Tommy Mclean
Scott Martin
John Findlay

Can anyone who is still to pay their deposit please send me their cheque as soon as possible. Hoping to get all squared up with Spey Valley (deposits-wise) by the end of November if we can.

Cheers


----------



## John_Findlay (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*

Just an update gents. The following have now paid their deposits as at 24th November;-

Patrick Sylvester 
Phil Medley
Dave Harris
Joe Simpson
Iain Gray
Steve Clifford
Pete Sinclair
Gavin Howieson
Alan Sutherland
Nigel Hurst 

Brendan Nelson
Simon Nelson
Rob Smith
Harvey Thomson
Clark Russell
Dave Canavan
Tommy Mclean
Scott Martin
John Findlay

Alasdair Irving
Gerry Love
Colin Devine

I make that 22 have paid their deposit. I believe cheques are on the way from Toad and StuartD too.

Toad mentioned that Mike Melville and Calum Mitchell won't make it after all so we're back down to 34 players. Room for another couple to make it back up to a nice 36 so let me know if you're interested in playing.

Can the remaining players let me have deposits as soon as you can please. Cheers

John


----------



## thecraw (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*

Jon,

Count me in please, also what deposit do you require?


----------



## John_Findlay (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*

Excellent Crawford. Just Â£15. It's in the OP.

Cheers man


----------



## John_Findlay (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*

Just sent off more deposits today, 3rd December. So those who've paid so far are;-

Patrick Sylvester 
Phil Medley
Dave Harris
Joe Simpson
Iain Gray
Steve Clifford
Pete Sinclair
Gavin Howieson
Alan Sutherland
Nigel Hurst 

Brendan Nelson
Simon Nelson
Rob Smith
Harvey Thomson
Clark Russell
Dave Canavan
Tommy Mclean
Scott Martin
John Findlay

Alasdair Irving
Gerry Love
Colin Devine
Alan Taylor
Chris Chapple 
Stuart Douglas
Anthony North

That's 26 paid.

For info,  "triguy" aka Andy Bain from Aberdeen has decided to join the fray so with "thecraw" joining in we're now back up to 36 again.


Cheers

John


----------



## brendy (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*

Good stuff, we'll have our 18 strong team score comp yet


----------



## thecraw (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*

I've arranged the good weather. Its booked!


----------



## John_Findlay (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*




			Good stuff, we'll have our 18 strong team score comp yet 

Click to expand...

Looking like it Brendy. In due course I'll be looking for 1 forum volunteer to play for "Team Clark's Bar" against the GMFUGS to even up the teams to 18 a side! Give's it a little edge and a bit of banter for the Friday evening in the pub, eh?


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*




			In due course I'll be looking for 1 forum volunteer to play for "Team Clark's Bar" against the GMFUGS to even up the teams to 18 a side!
		
Click to expand...

You can have Hywel.
Seriously.
You can


----------



## DCB (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*

And which team will you be representing John ?


----------



## thecraw (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*

They can keep John, bloody jinx, 100% record at Dundonald, though!


----------



## John_Findlay (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*

Yeah, as Crawford says, I'm not too clever at the matchplay lads. Beaten at the Jubilee with Birdieman, beaten at Goswick with StuartD, beaten with everyone at Dundonald. You wouldn't want me. I'm easy pray.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*

On the flip side of the coin though JF we all want to be paired with Colin Montgomerie of the GM Forum Stevek. UNDEFEATABLE!

Seve short game, and an inspiration, the mark of a true champion!!!!


----------



## John_Findlay (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*

Indeed Crawford. But a wee bit tricky when he's sadly gonna be absent at Spey Valley (although he will be at Castle Stuart). If you're looking for an alternative unbeatable partner then Tommo's yer man, imho. Although I'm worried that two shy, quiet, retiring,  gents like yourselves wouldn't have much to say!


----------



## thecraw (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*

Our hatchet has been buried! Wouldnt mind seeing him clubbing a deer to death with his putter, we could at least sell that to a local butcher!

Steve is just plain and simple a poofta! Imagine letting a simple little thing like a wedding aniversary get in the way of a game of golf! Flip sake.

I can see him now with the pinny on rolling out the pastry, while trying to put the washing machine on and thinking about the dusting that needs done, the ironing, bins to be emptied.

Na baws that man, none at all John!


----------



## StuartD (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*




			Yeah, as Crawford says, I'm not too clever at the matchplay lads. Beaten at the Jubilee with Birdieman, beaten at Goswick with StuartD, beaten with everyone at Dundonald. You wouldn't want me. I'm easy pray.

 

Click to expand...

Agree.......... 

Awful he was at Goswick. Those there seen his *best* shot of the day at the 1st    

Seriously think i am the man who should switch sides i have been garbage for months.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*

Aye right, I've seen you putt!!!!!

Your on the good guys side, not the wannabes!


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*

Just a wee note to say "Well Done" gents.

As at today's date, 6th January, all the forumers taking part have now paid their Â£15 deposit, leaving Â£40 to pay on the day. (Smiffy, Grumpyjock & forefortheday have paid in full already....keen lads)

Just 3 of my mates being a bit slow with deposits at the moment, otherwise it's all square.

Just looking for some confirmation from a certain Mr Michael Harris that he is indeed going to join us on the day. Now, how can we encourage him?


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Deposits for Spey Valley GC on 24th April 2010*


----------

